# Blackwater striper



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been hearing people catching stripers at Blackwater so I decided to test my luck. After striking out with the cast net in two locations to catch some finger mullet for bait, I hit BW about 2pm yesterday armed with only artificials and lowered expectations.

I saw very little fish activity and caught only a bass and 2 pickerels on a MR17 so I headed for home just after 5:30pm. About 50 yards from the landing I'm passing a cove with a shallow entrance and something is tearing across the water. Visibility was low so I thought a duck ran across the water but then I see it again going the opposite direction, its a fish.

Toss my Mirromullet in the direction it last ran but nothing. Throw back across the opposite direction and it gets engulfed, fish on. It takes about 20-30 mins to wear it out and get it to the side of the kayak. I probably did 5 full 360's while it fought, very strong fish, drug me all over and worked my reel's drag.

Daylight was gone so I headed over to the dock, unhooked it, snapped a couple pics and set it free to fight again. My grip measured it at 35in, 28lbs caught on a 3.5in topwater mirromullet w/ orange belly on 12lb test & medium action rod.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Hell of a fish nice job!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

You let it go?!!!! Dang you're a better man than me! Congrats on the fine fish!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful fish. Good reaction to the situation. Congratulations for the release. A true sportsman.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice job on the release! She looks fat. Heck of a fish!!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

tips n tails said:


> You let it go?!!!! Dang you're a better man than me! Congrats on the fine fish!


Ha, thanks. It certainly wasnt an easy decision. I set out with the goal to put some in the fryer and this would've done the trick. And with my luck, I wont catch another this winter. But this monster deserved to see the light of another day and give someone else a great memory.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

A Big Fat Fish!
Very nice.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Congrats on the striper


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice hog


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations on a great catch and kudos for the release.


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

What a beast!!! Congrats on the toss back...must have been a hard decision after holding such a hoss...


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome fish....I'd love to get into a striper in the yak....that had to be a blast! Drop me a message some time if you need someone to fish with. GT


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's fantastic. Great fish, congrats on the catch and release. That karma will come around.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fatty! Could you tell what kind of baitfish it was chasing?


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Unfortunately no, it was too dark and my eyes arent the sharpest.


----------



## Snook (Jun 21, 2013)

Did you launch at Oyster Pile?


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

No, at Russell Harber, a little North of Oyster Pile.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Man , that's an awesome fish ! A true trophy striper for our area. :thumbup:


----------



## PaulB (Nov 3, 2014)

Great catch!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes sir, now THAT's a striper fellas....imagine what our 40 #'s look like.
You should be very proud of that one.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice fish! we went looking for them over there on Saturday... found the specks but no linesides... thats a stud!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great catch. It's surpasses my biggest. I haven't seen activity like I've had in the past


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow....awesome fish!!!!


----------



## Longboarder850 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice Fish! Still on my list of fish to catch.


----------



## mystic fishermen (Sep 4, 2014)

dang hell ya man


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and great photos. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing.


----------

